# New Guide Series Bow



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*Gm*

Must be simular to the model I seen last year at GM.

Should be a good bow.

It will keep the blowies from slamming GM *box store* posting.


----------



## udy (Feb 3, 2007)

The only thing similar to last year is the camo. This Bow is a lot smoother and faster. The cam (which is unnamed as of yet) was developed by Bowtech's lead designer along with the bow. It's 34" axle to axle don't write this one off as just another "big box" design. Everyone who bowhunts needs to shoot it!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

sounds like the Kryptik at Bass Pro....33 1/4" ata, black ice cam and split limbs......


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey triman, have a pic' of the Kryptik from Bass Pro ???


awesome name for a bow...


----------



## udy (Feb 3, 2007)

absolutely nothing close to the kryptic. it's not the black ice cam there is no other bow made with this cam, I was at Bowtech last week talking with their engineer he said this is 100% all new. Not split limb either.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

drx said:


> hey triman, have a pic' of the Kryptik from Bass Pro ???
> 
> 
> awesome name for a bow...


for some reason i am not able to load the pic....you can go to the bass pro site into hunting/archery and find it.....


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

triman :

thank you, I had heard that Diamond/BT ... may offer bows for Bass Pro Series line


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

drx said:


> triman :
> 
> thank you, I had heard that Diamond/BT ... may offer bows for Bass Pro Series line


your welcome....they have the kryptik, parker has the XSC 33 & XSC micro and hoyt/reflex has the XPS 34


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

hey there udy : 

cant wait to see the Gander series bow released in June, sounds mighty sweet ... keep us posted :darkbeer:




kryptik : 3.15 wt. / Lt.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*lets try this*

ok, whats the deal. cant post pics? do i need to chang something. the kryptic looks like Black ice cams but nothing else.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is a link to the Kryptic!

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_96261_400014001_400000000_400014000_400-14-1


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

I work at Bass Pro in Va. and have shot all the new RH bows. The Kryptic is a nice shooting bow but priced the same as the Black Ice. It is a toss up as to which one is better. I prefer the Black Ice but one of the other guys likes the Kryptic. It is a nice bow none the less and the best of the three RH bows.


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

*Kryptic*

:darkbeer: 
KRYPTIC AND BLACK ICE


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I agree with huntnhammer - pretty much the same as the Black Ice. The risers have the same geometry, slightly different grip. The Kryptik is a split limb, and is not as parallel at the Black Ice. Same cams - different cutouts, but the same working parts, same modules. Not much to choose between the two - personal preference.

I think I prefer the Parker version, though. Not as fast, but quieter and less vibration, easier draw. 

Don't much care for the Reflex version (new or the older XP series). Heavy, less pleasant to shoot.


----------



## zep71 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, so i have shot this new guide series elite and was completely blown away!! It is not very often that i get that little grin on my face that i cant wipe off after shooting a sweet bow! This bow will be 33 7/8 axle to axle with a ibo speed of 318. The great thing about this bow is the grips are interchangeable, It will come with the original bowtech one peice grip and you can change it out to the two peice( greatest grip ever). This bow is going to be just as fast yet even more parallel! The elite will retail at 699 and will give you mathews lovers something to think about!! I know im gettin one!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

ok , 

any pic of Gander Mountain's : Tech Hunter elite ???


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

drx said:


> ok ,
> 
> any pic of Gander Mountain's : Tech Hunter elite ???


Yeah! Lets see it.


----------



## shooter444002 (Jun 11, 2005)

Why buy the elite at 699 when the same price you can buy a Tribute or Ally and for 50 more a Gaurdian. I had one in the shop yesterday working on it as GM wouldnt. Cable gaurd came out. Cam post flew off and gauged the cam. Looks just like a Justice though.


----------



## williejay (May 25, 2006)

shooter444002 said:


> Why buy the elite at 699 when the same price you can buy a Tribute or Ally and for 50 more a Gaurdian. I had one in the shop yesterday working on it as GM wouldnt. Cable gaurd came out. Cam post flew off and gauged the cam. Looks just like a Justice though.


I doubt you had an GM Elite in your shop possible a Gander Mountain Tec Hunter Extreme . And they are similar to Justice. Dont know why Gander couldnt fix that bow i work on everything at my shop. what state are you in Shooter44402?


----------



## udy (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't doubt I gaurantee you didn't have an Elite in your shop. If it looks like a Justice like jay said it was a extreme. And as to the why pay 699 because it shoots better than the Tribute and Ally and I feel it even shoots nicer than the Gaurdian.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

udy said:


> I don't doubt I gaurantee you didn't have an Elite in your shop. If it looks like a Justice like jay said it was a extreme. And as to the why pay 699 because it shoots better than the Tribute and Ally and I feel it even shoots nicer than the Gaurdian.


udy : 
please post a PIC of the GM' Elite ... 

thanks,


----------



## MagnumPI (Jul 8, 2004)

I have also shot the elite, and the cam very different than anything bowtech has done in the past. Its very fast and has a roller guide( Which the string will pop out when pressed) its an open roller gard which makes it easy to work on as you can just pull the string and cable off the backside of the roller guide. Its on its way to a bear hunt up north but when i get it back ill post pictures.


----------



## EddieMn22 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Elite*

If I did this right you should be seeing a picture of the Guide Series Elite. There is a slight problem with the pic they left off the String Suppressor. It will have the New Tru-Glo version. It wasn't in the piture do to the fact that at the time it was taken Bowtech's in house camo dipping company Wterdog had yet to make them match the bows camo.

I apologize for the color issues I couldn't get the image small enough to fit without losing some of it. It is in the standard Guide Series Bow Camo.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

Roller Guard instead of a guide rod. From Bowtech. Hmm....


----------



## ditries (Feb 6, 2007)

i like it!


----------



## nielsenbe (Jun 24, 2007)

I got to shoot this bow at Gander today... very nice indeed. It had no hand shock at all and seemed quite fast, smooth and quiet. I will have to shoot one that is closer to my drawlength to really know but it was nice.


----------

